# Unwrapped bath bombs?



## AshleyR (Aug 13, 2009)

I've seen bath bombs being sold unwrapped (think Lush) and am wondering how to make them like that so that they don't wart or start fizzing on the outside from not being wrapped?

I've been making bath bombs for a few months now but I always wrap them pretty much immediately after making them. I've tried cutting back on the oils so that they're less likely to get fizzy on their own, but even the ones that have practically crumbled from being so dry did it too!

I don't really have a problem wrapping them - when I wrap them they're fine - but I love how they look on display unwrapped.

Anyone know the "secret" to keeping them looking nice unwrapped?


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 13, 2009)

:? Maybe they keep their humidity low? Can't see anythin in the INCI that would explain...


----------



## nae65 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine sit unwrapped for a few days to a week or more till I shrink wrap them. I haven't had an issue, but I live in the high desert so it is pretty dry most of the time


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 14, 2009)

It's not very humid where I live at all (Northern Ontario), and I've seen the unwrapped Lush bath bombs in a city close to me (with the same humidity). 

I thought maybe I was using too much oil in my bath bombs so I made them with varying amounts and they were all either too dry and crumbled, or too wet and warted. No happy medium.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 21, 2009)

> Mine sit unwrapped for a few days to a week or more till I shrink wrap them



Do they get a flat spot on the bottom? How do you shrink wrap them? Do you put anything in there to preserve them? I have made some and after a month or so it seems as if the scent smells funny. It is very humid where I live so i usually have to wrap soon after I make them. They go into a small bag with a twist tie.


----------

